# bucephalandra



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

So I am loving my bucephalandra - I got different variations of them, but my question is does anyone know how to bring out the color in them?

Like the ones will have purple / blue / red tint? does it have to be direct light? I am doing experiments on them - I can see some blue tints but most are still green.

Anyone here has them that have colors?


----------

